# Blamed the spanish people (tonymac)



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

I fished almost every fishing holes in the beautiful state of Maryland from the rivers, lakes , streams and bay and I have seen it all and so far, I never seen a spanish person in a fight at any of the places whenever I went to fish 
I never seen one leaving trash more than the ordinary either , I witnessd fights at Northbeach, man got ko with a hammer at Solomon , fight at Metapeake , fight at Solomon over parking these idiots were not Spanish people 
Northbeach closed at 11 pm caused from the tugs who drink get drunk made noise and fight and they were not spanish 
I can recall the sherrif dept made many trips almost every night at that place as a matter of fact most of the residents stopped fishing at northbeach 
I took my wife before she past 11 years ago and she was scared like hell she said that was her 1st time and the last may she rest in peace and I still love her so much sorry about that 
I gave Squad's store at Bushwood a call last year and it was the same complaint, they are fighting on the pier and from that statement they were not Spanish 
Therefore before u call names get your facts and stop single out people by race and who deer you to attached the Spanish people moreso you are Asian according to u alway remember Hispanic people are our neighbor and friends


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Supercast, I'll even take it a step farther. Calling out anyone just because of their race or sex is just plain wrong. I have some dear friends that are black, asian, spanish and one that that is Iranian and just came over from Iran. Need to look on the inside, not the outside. There are thugs and trash from all races and areas. I too have witnessed the fights and trash. One of the reasons I bought a boat and started running charters was thugs and trash. Like the song says "We all bleed red". My photos speak for them selves as to my beliefs, take a look at my posts. You will see all races enjoying each others company and learning from each other. Heck there is even a kid in one of the photos with a orange mowhawk and he is a heck of a good kid. I gotta admit I ain't much on his haircut  but it does not change him on the inside where it counts. I remember one time in particullar when JC, his wife and my family were at NB, He had his rods on the rail of the pier setting them up and a thug came right in between them and casted out. When we questioned him he got beligerant and confrontational. That was the last straw for me.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

let's face it - an asshole is an asshole. Nothing more nothing less. I couldn't agree more with the above comments.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Andy, George, Tommy You are right. Some people just carry a chip on their shoulder and want to take it out on everyone...It is okay to voice your opinion as that is what this country is about...But to slander a group of people just because you are upset is wrong...GROW UP...


----------



## tonymac (Feb 4, 2011)

look !!! wat yu say is were ever yur from , but see it at my view...I live around Takoma park ,Riverdale and Langley park area in Hyattsville, md who's on the news or outside causing problems right now....I live here since the 70's ...it was more blacks back then..since yur good old bush let the spanish in ..it brought som bad eggs with it...MS13..BROWN UNION..18TH ST...ect.. So sorry I don't live in a white house w/picked fence's...North beach area..we stop along time ago do to the young locals.., but thats way on the other side of town....come fish around these area and u see for yur self


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Posted this up on the other thread also


Shooter said:


> Tony
> Welcome to P&S as I see your new here. I am going to guess you didn't see the sign over the door as ya came in but it clearly states "We don't bring RACE of anytype into post on P&S" If a group of people are actting up then it was just a group unless your picking on Them Dang Yankeys up North or The AC gang
> 
> And for everyone who things they are "Gangster"on here just think of the Mods as "The SWAT TEAM"
> ...


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Keep in mind Tonymac more guys were working during the 70s;more guys are unemployed,broke,board and angry so gangs are on the rise.The Ms 13s aint the only ones we have to worry about theres also more Bloods and Crips,and many more gangs that come from many diffrent backgrounds.Like the motorcycle gangs theyre still here AND GUESS WHAT;THEM BASTEDS ARE WHITE.So anybody can cause trouble;We dont need to single out any races here.In most situations you have a vast array of races on fishing piers and they are allways ready to help you out;If you need a hand.At IRI;guys complained about asians but GUESS WHAT one of those asian guys helped me out with landing a Black Drum;He couldnt speak a word of english but he was happy for me and willing to help me out.Black,White,Hispanic,Asian,etc;were all here for one another if somone needs a hand,help,or some form of assistance.Get to know people real well before you judge and point fingers.If you dont know the guys on a personal level you have no right to judge(a southern man told me this well).Food for thought


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

"Yes, everyone should be perfect but we're only fishermen. We wade out into the water, we don't walk on top of it."

im with shooter! touchy touchy touchy!

tight lines.....


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

An A-hole is an A-hole. No matter what color. I have friends of all color and it's not because of their color, it's because they are good people. I do my best to ignore the bad apples in the human race. Bad people are bad because what's inside, not their color.


----------



## saintjae (Aug 25, 2009)

FYI I hate you all................ JK =P


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I live 7 blocks from the pier in North Beach and yes there are some that make trouble but the majority try to get along (which is the way it should be.) I enjoy going down, watching, and talking to the people on the pier...I do not have any problem with anyone there..If someone is acting up I just ignore them and talk to other people...We used to have some good times on that pier and still do...
I think that a lot of people go with an attitude and expect trouble...


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

ANDY,JC Those were the good old days at Northbeach guys we had fun ,we fished 24-7 almost every night we ate and sometimes JC's wife brings coffee , the supermarket across the street until those thugs start showing up( and they were not Spanish) and distroyed everything 
I remembered that night you are talking about ANDY JC's wife went home after that thug's outburst


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

SpeedRacer said:


> An A-hole is an A-hole. No matter what color. I have friends of all color and it's not because of their color, it's because they are good people. I do my best to ignore the bad apples in the human race. Bad people are bad because what's inside, not their color.


i agree i also have friends of all colors, and some bad apples dont speak for the hole orchard. ignore them or speak you mind just be careful doing it


----------



## tonymac (Feb 4, 2011)

I see yu guy's get the picture ..so now when yu see a jack-hole...teach him some food for the brain ...and don't judge every person that gives yu the eye.....tatooed and all...we are going thru the same strugggle....but we can't get along if we don't teach each other and give a helping hand to wat ever color yur neighbors are!!!!


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

You cant allways make an issue about every mistake;you should have seen what I had to go threw to get some nice Rockfish landed at Kent Narrows during the fall.One night I was tangled up with 6-7 other lines while tying to get in a 20"Striper;It was very VERY anoying;I could have raised holy hell;but I tried to work arround it and I GOT DAT BOY IN and I kept him.Fishing can be just as agonising as life itself,.After I got the fish in the cooler I worked out the tangles and everything was cool.Sometimes if you want to be sucessful you have to deal with the DAM BLOODY CRAP.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Its a shame to see and hear all the drama that has developed over the years on PUBLIC access fishing piers. The sport is supposed to be fun... not a trip to the front lines. I am glad to have a place provided by the State of Delaware where I can go to fish and enjoy the company of friends and have FUN.... and consider it a privelidge to have access to it.
Our group can hang out, bust each others chops, and even catch a few fish. People can come with their kids, ask questions, learn a few things and never feel that they may be in any sort of danger... heck we even have BBQ's on occasion. Yes, there are some A-holes that come around, but rest assured they dont last long without a visit from the law.

Just remember.... there is no law that says that these piers have to be provided and can be shut down forever in a blink of an eye !!

Ok.... Rant over !!!


----------



## mitchmtm1 (Aug 11, 2003)

Damned Spaniards...... why can't they just stay in Spain.


----------



## Los86sr (Sep 12, 2007)

every race and creed has there bad apples, you cant blame a whole race because of one ignorant A-hole.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

cducer said:


> Its a shame to see and hear all the drama that has developed over the years on PUBLIC access fishing piers. The sport is supposed to be fun... not a trip to the front lines. I am glad to have a place provided by the State of Delaware where I can go to fish and enjoy the company of friends and have FUN.... and consider it a privelidge to have access to it.
> Our group can hang out, bust each others chops, and even catch a few fish. People can come with their kids, ask questions, learn a few things and never feel that they may be in any sort of danger... heck we even have BBQ's on occasion. Yes, there are some A-holes that come around, but rest assured they dont last long without a visit from the law.
> 
> Just remember.... there is no law that says that these piers have to be provided and can be shut down forever in a blink of an eye !!
> ...


great message !!!


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Los86sr said:


> every race and creed has there bad apples, you cant blame a whole race because of one ignorant A-hole.


Sure you can. You know how many unemployeed comideans there would be without stero types?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

cducer said:


> Its a shame to see and hear all the drama that has developed over the years on PUBLIC access fishing piers. The sport is supposed to be fun... not a trip to the front lines. I am glad to have a place provided by the State of Delaware where I can go to fish and enjoy the company of friends and have FUN.... and consider it a privelidge to have access to it.
> Our group can hang out, bust each others chops, and even catch a few fish. People can come with their kids, ask questions, learn a few things and never feel that they may be in any sort of danger... heck we even have BBQ's on occasion. Yes, there are some A-holes that come around, but rest assured they dont last long without a visit from the law.
> 
> Just remember.... there is no law that says that these piers have to be provided and can be shut down forever in a blink of an eye !!
> ...


And it's not just the piers, how many of us have had problems on the beach like this? It is a shame.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Very true Dogg !!!!


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Well let me chime in here I am one of those "kids" per say that used to hang out down beside north beach pier I have friends of all races and sexes. My best friend PJ is black, I have a close friend Ray whom is korean, my room mate Sean is irish, another good friend Kali whom is hispanic, my buddy Windel is mixed, and I myself am 1/4 Japanese and a bunch of other things in the mix. I have seen idiots of all kinds but you really cant group people together based on the actions of one person or a select few. It is safe to say everyone has run into an asshole but don't judge anyone else of of one persons actions. Just one final thought the only thing that I like to lump together based off of one example is big fish cause they are always pretty.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Everyone has good points...I guess the main thing is to get along and try to make the most out of every situation...I plan to go to the pier again this year to fish. I enjoyed it when supercast, tunafish, husky and a lot of the others were there..The only thing is are they still closing at 11 p.m.


----------

